# HELP!!!! My poor baby Olive!



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

So I just got my baby olive she is 9 months old, I adopted her from someone who didn't take good care of her AT ALL. I didn't know when I got her, she told me she was very easily handled, that she was in perfect health...turns out not the case Almost every thing he gave me I CAN'T let her use, too small cage, dangerous wheel, dirty, and today I was holding her and notice her nails are SO long she walks kind of funny, her skin is kind of ashy looking like dry...and I think it might be normal, but do hedgies have like a bald spot kind of down the middle of her head? Anyways I am freaking out and I don't know what to do...If your hedgehogs skin is black on their back and it is a little tinted white is that little hair or dryness? Her skin is SUPER pink under her belly hair....I couldn't get into the vet until Thursday...So any tips until then?


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

She also has black stuff COATING on like 4 quills what is that?


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

From what I've read around here, hedgehogs can have black skin under their quills and pink skin on their belly, my Benny does. If it seems white and flaky, watch to see if the flakes move because that could be mites. If not, it could just be dry skin which you can start to remedy with an oatmeal bath and some flax seed oil.

Also, for the bald spot, you should include a picture so people know what you mean!


----------



## chocolatecinnicot (Mar 4, 2014)

i'm no professional, don't have a hedgie myself. (yet)
but i'd start by taking that wheel out her cage asap! if its unsafe i'd stay away from it until you can get one that is safe. if you can get her a bigger cage, i'd start by getting a new one tonight! ( if it isn't late and shops are closed ) Plenty forums on here if not sure about your options. Also, i'd suggest cutting her nails if they are long 
(post a picture of her skin and some pros might be able to help!)
shame that people lie! hope the vet can sort her out!
Stay Calm! x


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Hedgehogs do have a part in their quills around the top of their head (think of a person who parts their hair in the middle of their head). Its not really a bald patch. I'm not sure of that is what you are referring to.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I would start by replacing everything that won't work for her as quickly as you can. 

The bald line down her back is a reverse mohawk, which all hedgies have. It lets them ball up for defense. As others have said, make sure it is dry skin and not mites. If it is mites, start treating her with Revolution. If not, put a few drops of flaxseed oil, olive oil, or vitamin E on her food. I can only guess the stuff on her quills is poop from the wheel, so she would need a bath.

If you can run out and grab a bin (110 quarts or bigger) and use that as a temporary cage. You would need to drill holes into the lid or possibly leave it off as long as you are 100% sure she couldn't climb out. I would suggest trying to find a Comfort Wheel or flying saucer. I know Petco doesn't have Comfort Wheels, but they have flying saucers. Since it's unknown if flying saucers damage their joints over long term usage some people don't use them. However, it would be a safer alternative for short term use and something for her to do until you get a proper wheel.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Her new huge 2x4 CC that was mailed out Today, her new wheel was mailed out Saturday, and the bald spot makes sense.. I also am taking her to a vet on Thursday to give her an overall exam and nail trimming. Also her current cage is a 110 qt cage...Maybe it is me but that just seems incredibly small to me, with her blankie, wheel, tube, and bowls.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

And I have spent over $400 (not including her) JUST buying her pretty much NEW everything since what she came with won't work. I want to go to this guys house and make him give the $200 since I gave him that expecting most of what she needed, I knew I would need to get SOME new things but... in reality I had to buy brand new better of everything, new cage, wheel, 70 dollars worth of fleece, a new tube, new bedding, carrier, play pen, and other things. Now the vet bills, I don't understand how anyone can be that irresponsible. Not trimming her nails??!! Terrible.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

One 110 qt bin isn't big, but it's big enough to be temporary. It sounds like you're doing everything right and taking care of her. I am also baffled by some people, but the positive thing is that she's in a better place now.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes, it makes me sad that this is what she lived in for almost her whole life...So I am getting stuff ready to go to the vet. Is there anything people recommend to bring with us? So I just made her a "summer" snuggle sack (her favorite fleece on one side, soft breathable flannel on the other. Then I'm bringing her small play pad/lap pad because I know exam tables can be cold and obviously her carrier. I will add a picture. Any other important things?


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I think you've got it. How long is the trip? I have a hedgehog vet conveniently about 10 minutes away.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

The vet is only 5 minutes away! She is just right up the street


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh wow! Normally hedgehog vets are about two hours away, so I thought I lucked out! I was going to say if it's a few hours you might want to bring food, but that won't be an issue.


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow your lucky kiwis vet is 20 mins - half and hour away

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah not to mention the one that is like RIGHT up the street I found on here and TONS of people had said was amazing. Some people even come out of state to see her. I am pretty excited...When I saw it I was like WOW That's so close...They were also SOOOOOO nice to me on the phone. I was really freaking out and the lady who answered the phone was so nice to me and told me she is a hedgie lover too and has 2 of them, then she went and got the doctor that second and she talked to me and offered to get me in ASAP and really calmed me down...AND she sent me a coupon for $15 off my 1st visit. She is doing a full evaluation and hopefully a nail trim, she said we MIGHT have to put her under depending but that really makes me way too nervous?!


----------



## rubydissolution (Feb 24, 2014)

That's the same carrier I have!! Honestly when I take Demi out I stuff her snuggle sack in there so the opening is where it zips and that's it. She crawls in and hides til we've reached our destination. Sometimes I bring a few cricket snacks too. At this time of year you shouldn't have to worry about keeping her warm on an outing. But have something to drape over the carrier if you plan on blasting the AC so she doesn't get a draft. GL!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Have you ever had her go under anesthesia?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I've had 2 of my hedgies under anaesthesia. It was beyond scary, but they both bounced back in no time and had no lasting effects.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Okay that makes me feel somewhat better I mean I can't do her nails right now, she hasn't bonded to me that well yet. But the progress I have seen in the past 4 days is BEYOND amazing. I thought it would take a lot longer to even get to where we are now, but waiting any longer is just NOT an option. On the bright side! You know how worried I was about her wheel and guess what came in the mail today! 









ALSO I had made her a summer snuggle sack (fleece on one side breathable flannel on the other) but I ordered her another kind of light sack, it has fleece on the inside and soft flannel on the outside, and it came today....It is BEYOND cute.


----------

